# What type of chisel is this?



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Got this curved chisel in a Craigslist purchase. Any idea what it's for? Curved mortise chisel? Thanks


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

For cleaning the bottoms of mortises. I think it was called a Lock mortise chisel..


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks. I had searched for curved mortise chisel images but nothing turned up.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Nice bass picklehead where did you pull it from. Lake ???


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Peshtigo river in Marinette, WI. Topwater frog in failing light. Sounded like somebody hit the water as hard as they could with a broom!


----------

